# Four Hairless Males Looking For Homes, Connecticut



## Melissa D (Dec 11, 2009)

I had two hairless rats and my neighbor was basically starving his other two because he couldn't afford food for them so he asked me to take them. I did, but my babysitting job has ended and now I can no longer afford to buy them their food and bedding. I make them food myself now, and am currently using newspaper / towels / things of the such for bedding, but I would feel a lot better if I could find them homes that can provide them their proper care.

I was unaware of the fact his rats didn't get along. So after about a month of them being here, I had to separate them due to them fighting, and with financial situations being very bad right now, I cannot afford to buy two new cages to house them in. ( My other two rats are in a large cage together, and trying to introduce either of the others to them has since failed. ) One of them is in a smaller cage, more suited for a guinea pig (it's long, not tall which is what rats prefer,) the other is in a fish tank, which is feel horrible for. I took the top off and tied an old cage piece to the top so it was all wired and provided more ventilation.

I'd rather not offer them back to him, because as far as I could tell, he didn't bother making them food when he ran out so they would just go hungry for however long it took him to buy them something to eat. I've tried posting ads on craigslist, but only one person showed interest and she fell through.

I decided to try petfinder to get in touch with small animal rescues to see if anyone can provide me with assistance in rehoming the rats. I sent a handful of emails out to many different rescues and only one had responded to me. I was in contact with them for a week and a half, but they haven't answered my last email for a while now, so I decided to try the forum.

The two that don't get along do not need to go together because they are currently being housed separated. They are older, I'm not sure exactly how old they are to be honest. I would prefer if the other two boys go together simply because they've been together since I've had them. Once again, I am unsure of their age but this pair is definitely younger then the others.

Transportation and the such would have to be discussed, I'm only seventeen and my parent's car is currently broken. The only other vehicle we have is my dad's van that hardly has any brakes, so we'd have to work something out.

If interested, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Was blood being drawn? Hairless rats do get scratches etc easily with normal play, from what I hear. You may have more luck with rehoming on forums such as goosemoose and ratshack, especially with all the spam on this forum now due to there being no moderators. 

Good luck!


----------

